# Baofeng UV-82



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Afternoon gentlemen, and ladies.

I bought the above mentioned mobile radio/talkie

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E4KLY34/ref=ox_sc_sfl_image_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1EFGZMM6L99VD

I am going to be taking my HAM radio class soon, I am just waiting on buying the book and such. But I bought the radio ahead of time thinking I could pick up chatter from the Fire dept, EMS or police. Just to listen. I looked up the frequencies for the local responders but I can't get my radio to find them. I know I have to program it and such, I was hoping there would be a booklet in the packaging to give me a hands on know how with it but in all honesty, the booklet was no help at all. Thank you Japan.

Any pointers? Is what I am trying to do possible after I program it? I have zero experience with radio theory. As I explained before, I'm here to learn!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Is there a cd available to download the required freq. And can it take the cable?
. Not famillar with that unit.
A lot of police use frequency hopping to block you from listening,
radio's have to have that ability to follow, there are scanners that do such. 
You can find most operating manuals online, more detailed than what comes with them.

USUALLY YOU HAVE TO ENTER THE FREQUENCIES INTO MEMORY ALONG WITH THE TONE CODES.

Just checked, there is plenty of info covering the manual entry and computer entry online.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

BWAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA! That little Chinglish book really sucks the monkeys nutz, doesn't it?

Here you go - Everything you need to know about getting into Cheapo Chi-Com Radios...

1 - Buy the programming cable. Worth its weight in GOLD, PLATINUM, and UNOBTANIUM.
2 - Download C.H.I.R.P. The Baofeng software might as well be a virus.
3 - Go to Miklor Information Site, VHF UHF Handheld Radios and read up. John Miklor is a damn genius and could McGyver a radio out of the stuff in your glove box - in his sleep, with one hand tied behind his back. He is the reigning expert on all things Cheapo-Chi-Com.
4 - Go check out the RepeaterBook.com site too.

Good luck on the test!

One thing that is possible - You are in a fairly densely populated area, right? Your public services may be on a digital and trunked line. If so, you would need an EXPENSIVE scanner to pick them up. That Baofeng won't help with that but it is still a GREAT learner radio. I got the BF-F8+ over a year ago and I LOVE mine.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I used mine to listen to police and ems etc. I even got the official national weather service frequency. Be careful not to transmit while you are listening lol. I have a similar radio. You should see two numbers one on top of the other, I think the top number is the frequency you are listening to and the bottom is the transmission frequency. But I haven't taken my test yet or even studied! Good luck.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Working on my license also, time is my problem. You might want to look at this website-it's free.

https://www.hamstudy.org/


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Google CHIRP, it's a programming program I used on my smaller Boefang, but *READ* 
the info first. and copy the frequencies if any onto your computer. If there is no 
frequencies don't worry. But I don't know if can use the radio for some of the frequencies 
you're looking for.

Here's a screen shot of my UV-5R frquencies as on CHIRP. The CD that came with the radio 
was dudu. Oh yah, you need the cable for the radio and I'd suggest you get the long antenna.

View attachment 11278


If you have trouble let me know, I can email my file to you. It might work.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

you need to program it to the frequencies you want in order to listen to it. How you do that I don't know... try youtube.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Do as GTGallop recommended.
That is literally everything you need to know to get your Baofeng up and running.

Where you go from there will come to you as you study and get your cert.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I have the same radio. Bought the long antenna, and a push to talk speaker mic, I am in the dark about programming too but I have multiple connections to help. I need time to o learn and use. So far I have successfully used the FM band and weather. Big deal but the reception was exceptional considering my location. Up in PA big woods. I have the program cable. Be careful about which cable and antenna you buy, get the original items and do a little research on these items to buy the correct ones, there are fakes.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

GTGallop said:


> BWAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA! That little Chinglish book really sucks the monkeys nutz, doesn't it?
> 
> Here you go - Everything you need to know about getting into Cheapo Chi-Com Radios...
> 
> ...


That's the perfect response. Thank you. When I first bought it I thought I would be patient enough to hold off on the cable. However That is not the case at all, im so eager. Waiting on the cable to come in now. Thanks guy!


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

GasholeWillie said:


> I have the same radio. Bought the long antenna, and a push to talk speaker mic, I am in the dark about programming too but I have multiple connections to help. I need time to o learn and use. So far I have successfully used the FM band and weather. Big deal but the reception was exceptional considering my location. Up in PA big woods. I have the program cable. Be careful about which cable and antenna you buy, get the original items and do a little research on these items to buy the correct ones, there are fakes.


What length antenna did you buy? I was looking at the 15.6"


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I have the UV-5RA. I like the 3rd party CHIRP software, but I also want to get good at programming it from the keypad. When you are out in the field, you may want to make minor changes to your setup to match up with fellow HAMrs.


----------

